# Remove wiper arm -help



## hpipe (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi,

I've searched, but have not found an answer.

Could someone direct me on how to remove the whole wiper arm on my 67 Tempest? (I need to remove the vented grill area under the windshield)

I see a little flat 'clip' of some sort, but I cant figure out whether I am supposed to push it, pry it up, or ? I don't want to break it.

Thanks,
-h


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You pry the clip away from the center splined shaft and then lift/pry the whole arm off. Some wiggling may be required. If you need to use a pry bar to remove the arm be sure to protect the paint!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The little metal tab is a lock. like Rukee says pull it away from the shaft and then pull the arm off. The splines are very small and get light corrosion on them so you may have to do the spray/wiggle act. E


----------



## hpipe (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks guys! I've tried 2 nights in a row with lots of cursing and no luck...I'll keep trying...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

h, If you are still not getting any where, there is also plan B : First, make sure you have a replacement arm. THEN. get a small gear , or hub puller. Drill the appropriate size hole in the arm, over the hub. Use the puller to remove the arm. Then: Fling old arm into the woods, install new part. Drink a beer.  They can be real tight.........keep us posted on progress. Eric


----------



## hpipe (Sep 4, 2008)

I got the wiper arms off last night! Thanks for the help guys!

After another hour of cursing in the garage, I was able to pry them off (I used some PB Blaster and a screwdriver).

The grill came right off and I was able to fish the radio antenna wire to the antenna! (Now new problems arrive...radio still does not work)...anyway...thanks!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:cheers Eric


----------



## poocher (Jan 25, 2014)

*Wiper Arm*

I was at a classic car shop last weekend and had to remove the wipers and grill to get the windshield wiper motor replaced. There is a tool to do this job and you won't bother the paint on the hood grill. I've seen it somewhere but can't remember...ames or NPD?


----------

